# Search the Scriptures - Alan Stibbs



## BibleCyst (Jun 17, 2013)

Search the Scriptures: A Three-Year Daily Devotional Guide to the Whole Bible: Alan M. Stibbs: 9780830811205: Amazon.com: Books

Brothers and sisters,

I was wondering whether any of you have experience with this title/author? It looks like something I would benefit from, as I thrive in "Q&A" (one of the reasons I'm apart of Bible Study Fellowship). I'm especially curious about whether Alan Stibbs is sound? I did some Google searching, and from what I could gather, he was evangelical; but I couldn't find anything concerning how reformed he was.


----------



## bookslover (Jul 2, 2013)

Stibbs (1901-1971) was quite sound, theologically. Look for this book: _Such a Great Salvation: The Collected Essays of Alan Stibbs_, edited by Andrew Atherstone (Fearn: Mentor, 2008). It is a collection of 18 of his longer essays, originally published in the 1940s - 1960s. The volume includes his best known work: "The Meaning of the Word 'Blood' in Scripture" (1948). This is really a good, sound book. Reading Stibbs is worth your while.

If I recall, Stibbs is not the original editor of the _Search the Scriptures_ devotional. That book has a history stretching back to the first edition, published sometime in the 1930s, I believe.


----------

